# Does sofa king banned mean what it used to mean?



## lulilu

I've seen it under a couple of avatars recently.  Just wondering.


----------



## Vlad

lulilu said:


> I've seen it under a couple of avatars recently.  Just wondering.


----------



## lulilu




----------



## muchstuff

Oh this is so unfair, I wanna know what it means...


----------



## Cosmopolitan

muchstuff said:


> Oh this is so unfair, I wanna know what it means...



Say the three words quickly out loud. In tPF’s early days, when a member who broke the forum rules was kicked out, they were “so f***ing banned” from the site. 

However I’ve seen some clueless members over the years choose to put “Sofa King Banned” under their own avatar or in their signature when they decide to ban themselves from buying more bags. Apparently they don’t understand the original meaning.


----------



## muchstuff

Cosmopolitan said:


> Say the three words quickly out loud. In tPF’s early days, when a member who broke the forum rules was kicked out, they were “so f***ing banned” from the site.
> 
> However I’ve seen some clueless members over the years choose to put “Sofa King Banned” under their own avatar or in their signature when they decide to ban themselves from buying more bags. Apparently they don’t understand the original meaning.


Priceless, thanks!


----------



## sdkitty

Cosmopolitan said:


> Say the three words quickly out loud. In tPF’s early days, when a member who broke the forum rules was kicked out, they were “so f***ing banned” from the site.
> 
> However I’ve seen some clueless members over the years choose to put “Sofa King Banned” under their own avatar or in their signature when they decide to ban themselves from buying more bags. Apparently they don’t understand the original meaning.


Oh - I was wondering why anyone would put this under their avatar.  thanks


----------



## lulilu

Cosmopolitan said:


> Say the three words quickly out loud. In tPF’s early days, when a member who broke the forum rules was kicked out, they were “so f***ing banned” from the site.
> 
> However *I’ve seen some clueless members over the years choose to put “Sofa King Banned” under their own avatar or in their signature when they decide to ban themselves from buying more bags. *Apparently they don’t understand the original meaning.



Me too.  That's why I was wondering if Vlad was still doing it.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Thank you for clarifying. I was wondering if it still meant the same thing too. I figured some people had added it themselves, not realizing what it means!


----------



## Traminer

Sofa King!


----------



## jblended

This seems as good a place as any to ask my (frankly ridiculous) question. 
There's a member who has 'sofa king banned' under their username but I can't tell if they've placed it there themselves or if they've been banned by mods. 
When I scroll over their handle, I can see that they recently logged in (several days after they appear to have been banned), however if I click on their username, it says "this user profile is not available".
Does this mean that banned users can still log in but are unable to post? Or is it that this person has simply set their profile to private?
I'm trying to understand if banning prevents you from logging in entirely, or merely restricts what you can do once you are logged in. TIA


----------



## sdkitty

jblended said:


> This seems as good a place as any to ask my (frankly ridiculous) question.
> There's a member who has 'sofa king banned' under their username but I can't tell if they've placed it there themselves or if they've been banned by mods.
> When I scroll over their handle, I can see that they recently logged in (several days after they appear to have been banned), however if I click on their username, it says "this user profile is not available".
> Does this mean that banned users can still log in but are unable to post? Or is it that this person has simply set their profile to private?
> I'm trying to understand if banning prevents you from logging in entirely, or merely restricts what you can do once you are logged in. TIA


post #5 in this thread may answer your question


----------



## Swanky

They can still log in but cannot participate or communicate at all.


----------



## jblended

Swanky said:


> They can still log in but cannot participate or communicate at all.



Ah, that would be it. I originally thought that banning would prevent people from logging in entirely. Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## Swanky

jblended said:


> Ah, that would be it. I originally thought that banning would prevent people from logging in entirely. Thank you for clarifying.


Sure!
I think we’d have ban their ip to prevent that, and many people share ips. Plus, you don’t even have to be a member to read so it would likely be a waste of energy for us!


----------



## haute okole

I just realized Sofa King Banned is back!  Woooohoooo!  Juicy!


----------



## V0N1B2

haute okole said:


> I just realized Sofa King Banned is back!  Woooohoooo!  Juicy!


It's been back for a while. It seems to be temporary for a lot of people though. I guess there are temporary bans or time-outs (maybe there always has been and I just never knew).


----------



## Swanky

Yes, we've always done some temp bans


----------



## V0N1B2

Swanky said:


> Yes, we've always done some temp bans


How many times does someone get banned and come back to life again? I've noticed it with one particular member who has been banned at least twice - maybe three times - and returns (yesterday), then I see was banned again today for the same extremely rude posts that got her banned in the first place. 
I guess I'm wondering, how many chances does one get?

*PS: Happy Belated Birthday  (I only remember cuz of JFK)


----------



## Swanky

Thank you!

So, I admittedly give too much slack (despite popular opinion) and there’s not a hard rule…. We look at how many warnings have been given and if someone is otherwise a great contributor we extend the temp ban. We always look at their warning history, everyone is adequately warned. 



V0N1B2 said:


> How many times does someone get banned and come back to life again? I've noticed it with one particular member who has been banned at least twice - maybe three times - and returns (yesterday), then I see was banned again today for the same extremely rude posts that got her banned in the first place.
> I guess I'm wondering, how many chances does one get?
> 
> *PS: Happy Belated Birthday  (I only remember cuz of JFK)


----------



## charlottawill

Swanky said:


> Thank you!
> 
> So, I admittedly give too much slack (despite popular opinion) and there’s not a hard rule…. We look at how many warnings have been given and if someone is otherwise a great contributor we extend the temp ban. We always look at their warning history, everyone is adequately warned.


Can you direct me to the posting guidelines re banning? I have been searching without success and would just like to be informed about it. Thank you.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

charlottawill said:


> Can you direct me to the posting guidelines re banning? I have been searching without success and would just like to be informed about it. Thank you.



The link for the tPF Terms and Rules is at the bottom of every page in the black footer, see screenshot:


----------



## Traminer

haute okole said:


> I just realized Sofa King Banned is back!  Woooohoooo!  Juicy!



Sofa King is back?  

Where is he - or she - or it - or they?


----------



## charlottawill

Cosmopolitan said:


> The link for the tPF Terms and Rules is at the bottom of every page in the black footer, see screenshot:
> 
> View attachment 5282868


Thank you!


----------



## lulilu

In the "good old days," members were banned for far less IIRC. Ah, good times.  lol

I think that Vlad simply doesn't have the same amount of time to monitor single members misdeeds.  I've seen some of the interchanges, but IMHO best to scroll on if they are permitted to remain. I guess I am too old to care about such people.  JMHO


----------



## Angelian

lulilu said:


> In the "good old days," members were banned for far less IIRC. Ah, good times.  lol
> 
> I think that Vlad simply doesn't have the same amount of time to monitor single members misdeeds.  I've seen some of the interchanges, but IMHO best to scroll on if they are permitted to remain. JMHO



If one single member has caused dozens of reports and just posted another harassing post I would think time has to be made. That’s why we have a report option. And the posts are not permitted, they are deleted, for good reason. Don’t know why we would all have to put up with this display of terrible behavior. JMHO.


----------



## lulilu

Angelian said:


> If one single member has caused dozens of reports and just posted another harassing post I would think time has to be made. That’s why we have a report option. And the posts are not permitted, they are deleted, for good reason. Don’t know why we would all have to put up with this display of terrible behavior. JMHO.


Do they still show up if you have the person on ignore?  I saw some of the exchanges and agree they were OTT.  A bad apple like this seems to show up every once in a while.  Wouldn't it help to out the resale account name?  When someone seems to be unhinged, there seems to be no reason to try to have a dialogue; it just escalates (the old saying "a hit dog will hollar" seems to apply here).


----------



## Angelian

lulilu said:


> Do they still show up if you have the person on ignore?  I saw some of the exchanges and agree they were OTT.  A bad apple like this seems to show up every once in a while.  Wouldn't it help to out the resale account name?  When someone seems to be unhinged, there seems to be no reason to try to have a dialogue; it just escalates (the old saying "a hit dog will hollar" seems to apply here).


I understand what you are saying. But just to be clear: it’s not the fact that she’s a reseller that is the problem here. Plenty of those (closeted or not) on the forum. Annoying at times? Yes. Against the forum rules? No. It’s specifically her insulting, threatening, harassing and trolling members, publicly on the forum as well as via PMs. (Maybe you’re not seeing the actual posts I am talking about, because they are reported and then deleted, I don’t know.) That’s against the rules and should be reason for intervention. 
It’s a rather backwards world we live in if all the forum members have to put her on ignore in order to not see her profanities, instead of addressing the root of the problem.


----------



## lulilu

Angelian said:


> I understand what you are saying. But just to be clear: it’s not the fact that she’s a reseller that is the problem here. Plenty of those (closeted or not) on the forum. Annoying at times? Yes. Against the forum rules? No. It’s specifically her insulting, threatening, harassing and trolling members, publicly on the forum as well as via PMs. (Maybe you’re not seeing the actual posts I am talking about, because they are reported and then deleted, I don’t know.) That’s against the rules and should be reason for intervention.
> It’s a rather backwards world we live in if all the forum members have to put her on ignore in order to not see her profanities, instead of addressing the root of the problem.


I understand.  No excuse for her behavior.  It seem so few are banned, one might try to figure a way of avoiding that member.


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
We don’t discuss members with members, nor do we allow members to openly talk about others. 
We are fair and closely monitor ALL involved, and it’s rarely a person acting alone. 
No one should’ve been participating in drama. 
Vlad has good backup in place here as he and Megs aren’t here all day everyday. 

We still ban and temp ban, of course. Please don’t find yourself baiting or being baited into silly online drama that ruins everyone’s experience here.


----------

